# Possible Utah state record Tiger Trout!



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Recieved an email today. A forward of a forward..... States that this was caught out of Scofield and weighs 15 lbs. Did not say who, how long or with what just this in the body and the picture. Any one know anymore about it or have other photos they can share. What a fish!

Quote: "Subject: Possible state record tiger trout!

I love my job! Look what came into the office today! I gave him the paper 
work for it! I didn't catch the length but he weighed 15 pounds! What a 
catch! It was out of scofield."
[attachment=0:2neqc3dt]photo (Custom).JPG[/attachment:2neqc3dt]


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Wow what a hog!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I realize that you are just passing along the typical email with no claim to its accuracy and it is a nice fish, but it doesn't appear to be anywhere near even the smaller of the two (8 lbs) like the one that was netted by the DWR last fall there:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I wouldn't have believed it from the photo, but it seems to be legit! Congrats to the new record holder!

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hotspots/detailed.php?id=10

(And I might add that jacksonman's prediction was accurate, some years back. "Mark my words, the next state record tiger is coming from Scofield.")


----------



## uintahiker (Jan 19, 2012)

Doesn't look like 15#


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

My money says that this "new" record will be broken sooner than later and it will come again from Scofield.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

...and I mean the record reported by Loah.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well I'm sure there were quite a few lakes that could've given the old record a run for its money, but that bar just got raised quite a bit. Now there are probably a half-dozen or less that even have the potential.

What a catch!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

This says he caught a 25" and released it a few days before:

Fisheries staff from the Utah Division of Wildlife Resources are reporting a new state record tiger trout that was landed by Trent Perry of Santaquin on Feb. 16 at Scofield Reservoir. The fish checked in at 32 1/4 inches with a girth of 20 inches and an official weight of 15 pounds and .16 ounces. The previous record tiger trout (a hybrid between a brown and brook trout) was caught in 2007 by Michael Moon at Palisade Reservoir. Moon's fish was 29 1/2 inches, had a girth of 17 1/8 inches and weighed 10 pounds 12 ounces. You will remember that fisheries biologists caught a tiger at Scofield that was over 13 pounds last fall while gillnetting. The paperwork for the new record has been sent to the Salt Lake offices and just needs to be finalized. Officials report that Perry caught another tiger on the 16th that was about 25 inches long. The big fish are there if you know how to find them. The ice remains safe at Scofield.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have a hard time believing that the original picture is the same as this one the DWR posted on their FB page, but maybe it is a bit of an illusion, of course he is holding this one about 7' in front of himself:


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

True but figuring the hand is probably 5" wide, it is a BIG fish and that girth! Now if he had one hand under the head and one around the back side of the tail it would look HUGE...er.
I know the Trib goes off what they are told, but the DWR was there, right?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice fish and congrats to the Angler.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is a link to DWR and the record and more pics. Nice fish! :shock:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Utah-Divi ... 9382981749


----------



## meat (Feb 24, 2012)

Holding the fish 7' in front of him? Really do you know someone with arms that long?? I have personally seen the fish and I do realize that he is indeed holding the fish away from his body. Trent "The new state record holder" is only 5'9 and I am fairly confident that he has nothing on his body that is 7ft long, let alone his arms. There sure appears to be a lot of guys out there with "fish" envy.
I hope I can catch one this big some day”. 
CONGRADULATIONS TRENT!!!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Welcome to the fourm meat. Please take a moment to read the rules...one thing that won't be tolerated at all is name calling. Carry on and looking forward to reading future reports from you...


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Dear Meat, [pun intended]
I edited your post.
K2muskie already explained that you need to read our posting rules and then follow them.

Yes, I agree that there is some fish envy going on, myself included. Please keep your comments within the forum rules and enjoy the forum.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

meat said:


> Holding the fish 7' in front of him? Really do you know someone with arms that long?? I have personally seen the fish and I do realize that he is indeed holding the fish away from his body. Trent "The new state record holder" is only 5'9 and I am fairly confident that he has nothing on his body that is 7ft long, let alone his arms. There sure appears to be a lot of guys out there with "fish" envy.
> I hope I can catch one this big some day".
> CONGRADULATIONS TRENT!!!


Well, maybe in Texas they don't have the word "exaggerate?" Clearly no one has arms that are 7' in front of him, such an obvious exaggeration wouldn't normally have to be declared as an exaggeration, but I didn't realize that some folks' may not be able to understand. As two other members posted that the original pic does not look big as there is no real reference size as the last picture I posted does. My point is simply that it looks ridiculous to try and make the fish look larger by extending the arms as far as they can possibly go. As if a state record fish needs to be held like that.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> meat said:
> 
> 
> > Holding the fish 7' in front of him? Really do you know someone with arms that long?? I have personally seen the fish and I do realize that he is indeed holding the fish away from his body. Trent "The new state record holder" is only 5'9 and I am fairly confident that he has nothing on his body that is 7ft long, let alone his arms. There sure appears to be a lot of guys out there with "fish" envy.
> ...


I am laughing


----------



## bigfishkiller (Feb 28, 2012)

if this guy has seven foot arms i hope the jazz can snag him !!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have edited your post, bigfishkiller.
Please read our forum rules and follow them before you post again.
While we encourage new members, we don't tolerate rule breakers.


----------



## bigfishkiller (Feb 28, 2012)

i really hate to argue, but if this guy has "7' arms " you might not want to call him or the dwr liars !! you just jealous?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow! All I can say is that atleast the guy didn't put the fish in a 3 year olds hands to make the fish look bigger. I always extend my arms in my fish pics and I'll be dammed it never looks that big! :shock: 

Seriously nice fish by whoever got it. Great to see it came out of a place others have claimed to be dead for biggies. Is it year of the tiger because some serious hogs are being taken this year already? 

Oh wait it is year of the dragon. Breathe the fire boys and carry on...... o-||


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

I know I wanna try this spring/summer and maybe fall.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

tye dye twins said:


> Wow! All I can say is that atleast the guy didn't put the fish in a 3 year olds hands to make the fish look bigger.












This guy would make that fish look like a whale!!!!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bax* said:


> [quote="tye dye twins":2cce58n4]Wow! All I can say is that atleast the guy didn't put the fish in a 3 year olds hands to make the fish look bigger.


This guy would make that fish look like a whale!!!![/quote:2cce58n4]

Uh I don't even want to know where or how you found that pic Bax! Well if he were shorter than it would be more of what I was talkin about. Still measured fish are that, measured fish. Luckily I have a good imagination of a measuring tape to see fish ouside of the beholder.



madonafly said:


> I know I wanna try this spring/summer and maybe fall.


Me too! Goal is to get one over 20 inches. I lose every 20 plus incher at the shore! -#&#*!- Spring is the best Tiger season for me!


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Good luck...they are there 8) But then, kinda like fishing that mountan river and happy catching those 14" to 18" trout only to watch a Osprey swoop down and grabbed an easy 24"! :shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I wouldn't have believed it from the photo, but it seems to be legit!





uintahiker said:


> Doesn't look like 15#


I simply reiterated those same thoughts in my first post, but once I saw the FB pics I concurred it is a monster and then asked why someone with a state freaking record monster would still make the full extension of arms (to make it look bigger, correct?)? The thing has merit all by itself, why do that? Why are fishermen so sensitive about someone questioning such a silly practice? I realize that the character below and "meat" are just the fisherman's buddies, but why such sensitivity?



bigfishkiller said:


> i really hate to argue, but if this guy has "7' arms " you might not want to call him or the dwr liars !! you just jealous?


For those in southern Utah County, have your mom read the post for you again, you clearly didn't listen to what she read to you. Please clarify where the term "liar" was found. :roll:


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

I sure hope you guys don't give me this much flack when I post my state record (whichever of the ones I'm going after that I catch) this year.

I say, enough of the bickering, and more, "Wow, what a great fish!"

Makes it easier on the mods, and--if I dare say--easier to read.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

manysteps said:


> I say, enough of the bickering, and more, "Wow, what a great fish!"
> 
> Makes it easier on the mods, and--if I dare say--easier to read.


AMEN! Thank you!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a nice fish. I don't have a problem with people sticking the fish out, it doesn't change the actual size. Maybe they just don't want fish slime on their shirt. :mrgreen:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey now, fish slime is EARNED! :lol:


----------

